# Galveston Flounder Gigging



## Captain Greg

Some of last night's fish.


----------



## Captain Greg

*9/26/12*

A couple from last night's trip.


----------



## Captain Greg

*More lights!*

With the monsoon rains we had this weekend, we rescheduled the trips this past weekend.... so what do we do when we cant get out there and hunt Flounder....? We add more lights to the Gigging Boat! We are lit up!

This little cool spell should really get things going. We have a handful of openings for October... 1st, 3rd, 10th, 14th, 17th, 18th, 22nd and 24th. 
Also, we have plenty openings for December. The only days that are not available for December is the 1st, 7th, 8th, 14th, and 15th. The pic below is of some flounder we gigged December 1st, 2011. December 2011 was great gigging!


----------



## Captain Greg

*Monday Night 10/1*

Yesterday's high winds and the recent rainfall really had the bay turned over, but I needed to run out and check some areas for this weeks coming charter trips. I took my son and his buddy out for a little while and let them stick a few. They had school this morning and a football game tonight, so it was a short trip, but they definitely made the best of it. We saw hundreds of redfish, and stingarees, tons of bait and even a couple nice specks. Beautiful night on the water with two great young men. These two guys have been buds since 1st grade, and this is one of many trips they have made with me on the water. Good Times!
This week should be great gigging. I have Wednesday night available if anyone wants to book a trip.

409-739-8526
http://fishinggalvestontx.com/fishing-charters/flounder-gigging-charters


----------



## Captain Greg

*Lightning Show*

Well, with the lightning show we had yesterday evening, we decided to stay put. We might have been ok, but the storms that were in the area (and where I wanted to gig) had a little too much 'red' in them. The rest of the week forecast looks promising, and I am excited to see some 'BIG' Flatfish hit the deck. 
We are taking bookings for December gigging, and on some weekends in October we will run doubles (meaning we start the trip between midnight and 1am). Also, have a handful of weeknight trips available for October.

Here is a pic of a nice flounder that was gigged December 11th last year.


----------



## Captain Greg

*Evening with my Daughter*

Took one of my #1 customers yesterday evening (my baby girl) to check some different water that produced well last October. It was somewhat stained still from the rain we had last week, but we did pluck some fish out in the short time we spent out there. We threw the rods out for a bit before the sun went down, and did hook a nice redfish - but unbuttoned a little too soon. Have trips lined up for the next 6 days, so may be a little slow posting reports - but will for sure post by Monday.


----------



## Captain Greg

*Weekend's Reports*

Ran trips Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday night. Saturday was a bust, because of the front that was three hours early....So we rescheduled for December.
Thursday night we gigged 10 nice flounder in pretty nice conditions. One fish well over 25" escaped the gig... unhurt.
Friday night, we had 12 nice flat fish, and the crew called it an early night though we were 3 shy of our three man limit.... one phone call from the wife, and he decided - "We have to go".... oh well.
Saturday night, we knew the front was on its way - but thought we could sneak in a trip before the wind hit..... gigged one and saw another two or three - then the wind instantly swapped from light Southeast to hard North with in seconds. So we headed back to the dock and will redo it in December.
Sunday night, I was reluctant to run the trip... but decided to give it a try with four great guys. We were hoping the winds were gonna lay, and the water would be in decent shape, so we left the dock around 7:15 and gave it a go. Arrived at the first spot and the water was stained, but somewhat fishable. Immediately we stuck two fish within the first minute of turning on the lights. Then we had four take off on us, without being able to get a shot at them. I am sure we passed over many more but was unable to see them. The wind picked up more around 9:45, and so we called it an early night at 1030.Ended up with 9 flounder, with the biggest at 21.5".
I have a couple pics, but the quality is not the greatest. I just bought a new camera, so quality will get better. 
I do still have this Wednesday (10th) available if anyone wants to give it a go. 409-739-8526


----------



## Captain Greg

*December Flounder Gigging*

I know this is a late report, but these fish were gigged December 30, 2011. If memory serves me right we were back at the dock by 10pm this night.

We gigged some great fish December 2011. October is officially booked solid, so if you did not get in on the October action, don't fret - December is equally good... if not better in my opinion. Water clarity is more constant, and the fish are big.
Remember with the Daylight Savings Time ending November 4th, during December, weeknight trips get started earlier, and we generally dont have to stay out as late to get our fish.... 
409-739-8526


----------



## Captain Greg

*Fall Gigging*

Well, the water temps are in the upper 60's, daylight hours are getting shorter each day, and the flounder gigging is good, and should be getting even better. We have 21 nights of gigging left in October, weather allowing. Still have some availability for December. Weekends that are available for December are Friday November 30th - we will head out and turn the lights on at midnight December 1st (should be a great night), 2nd (Sunday), 21st, 22nd, 23rd (Sunday), 28th, and 29th, and many weekdays available. Remember, daylight savings will be changing and gigging will get started earlier in December and usually back to the dock before 10pm - so mid week trips aren't usually a problem if you have to work the next day.

409-739-8526
http://fishinggalvestontx.com/fishing-charters/flounder-gigging-charters

http://fishinggalvestontx.com/testimonials


----------



## Captain Greg

*Weather Forecasting.....*

Yesterday, watching the wind buoys and forecasts - I realized it may be tough conditions due to the wind. I launch the boat, and am waiting on my customers @ 6:30pm.... realizing the wind is increasing by the minute, and the tide is very high from the southeast wind howling. Check the current conditions on the island and it went from 15mph to 18mph... I call my guys and tell them we would be better off rescheduling. They agree. Me being the hard head I am - I go out anyway to see what I can do..... Get to the areas I been gigging and thought - I made the right choice. Head back to launch and I get the idea to trailer to the other end of bay to some more protected water to try to put something together for my trip tonight, launch the boat - wind completely dies and.... Well, in 20 minutes - I gig these. Not monsters, but the biggest 21". Should have ran the trip 
Oh well, I will see my guys in December. And I would like to know what these forecasters look at....?


----------



## Captain Greg

*Weekend Wind and Cancellations*

Windy, Windy, Windy....The one day that was decent (Friday), I had a last minute cancellation - so went alone and saw well over 20 fish, and stuck my limit being pretty picky as to size. With Sunday's unstable weather, my regular customer and I decided to hold off - My son saw an opportunity to get me out there with him - and we made a quick trip to check some different water. He stuck a few, and was back home in time to see the Texans 4th quarter...... urgggggg!
There are some very nice flounder showing up.... still looking for that fish over 28" - It may be December when she shows herself.....maybe 30"!!!

Still have some December days available, check availabitly calendar at 
http://www.fishinggalvestontx.com/book-trip


----------



## Captain Greg

*First Time Flounder Gigging*

I had Nate (fellow 2cooler), his Dad - John, and his Uncle Dan, who is down from Michigan (Nate's getting married Saturday) for a flounder gigging trip. Conditions were very nice, and the action started within minutes of turning on the lights. It was a great night on the Bay spent with some great guys, indeed. 
Congratulations and good luck Saturday, and look forward to seeing you guys in December to hunt for that 30" Flounder!!!


----------



## Captain Greg

*Another Pic*

Here is another pic I should add to this thread. Mr Rick and his son Darren with a limit of flounder from this month. They have already booked their trip for December.
I still have some days left open in December if you want to get in on some great gigging. Kids will be out of school and down from college for Christmas break - clear crisp starlit skies, cool nights, and BIG FLOUNDER.
Days available are: Dec 3, 4, 5, 6, 10, 11, 12, 17, 18, 19, 20, 23, 26, 27, 28, 29, and 30th.

409-739-8526
http://www.fishinggalvestontx.com/fishing-charters/flounder-gigging-charters


----------



## Captain Greg

*Wind and Gigging*

Well, the winds we have experienced the past week has made for some tough conditions to gig. One night we have a Northeast wind pumping 20+, then the next night Southwest pumping 20+...... this is not ideal for flounder gigging. When the wind lets up a bit we are gigging our limits of real nice fish. 
I had a group of guys that wanted to use their bows for the flounder. Left the gigs at home, and let them do their thing. They were experienced bowfisherman, and great guys on board. Conditions were a bit tough, and they made the best of it - and I ran all over the bay trying to put something together.
I just wish Mother Nature would give us a break, and let us finish up October strong... As warm as it has been, I am anticipating a very strong December for gigging.... if November is nice


----------



## Captain Greg

*Celebrating 25 Years & First Gigging Trip*

One of the trips that went very well was with Julie and Collin. They booked a trip with me to celebrate 25 years of marriage.... this is the second time this October for a couple to book a trip to celebrate their anniversary.... 2cool!
Anyhow, they had a great time and stuck some very nice flounder.


----------



## Captain Greg

*One Man Trip*

Talk about a tough past few days to gig flounder with these winds and high tides. The pumping wind just dont let the water drop like it should, and the clarity gets bad - and the fish are way up in the grass.... Guess it's God's way of protecting the Flounder 

Had a one man trip last night. He got his limit by 10pm, but I had to move around until we found some stacked up. Had I went to the area first, before the water got too high - it would have been a very quick 5....

I just had a last minute cancellation for this Friday, not sure what the winds will be doing, but the way the forecasters have been lately - I dont look that far ahead. If you want to try to sneak in a trip before the November closure - let me know. Other than Friday, I have no openings except a handful in December.
www.fishinggalvestontx.com
409-739-8526


----------



## Captain Greg

*Weather is Cooperating*

As we wind down the last couple days of the October Flounder Gigging, we are seeing some nice flounder and gigging limits easily. I am very excited about December, as to the mild October we have had - Dec 2012 should be even better than Dec. 2011.
Currently, we are gigging some nice fish on sand adjacent to deep channels. When we find one fish, they are stacked in the area.

Still nothing over 23.5"....... but we still have three nights left of October.


----------

